# Crossbow for Hunting



## craigb (Aug 14, 2009)

I am wanting to know which is the best crossbow for hunting and where I can buy one in SA? I am in Cape Town.Who are the distributors for ten point in SA?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

We at Black hawk Archery can help you. We supplied a very happy client a PSE Sidewinder 185# comes as a set at R5700 ex postage....We do ten point as well:smile:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Not a fan of X-bows but that does look good!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

10-Point rocks!!

Not a big fan of X-bows but when I'm too old to draw my bow, I'm getting me a 10-Point. I love their little crank handle to draw the bow.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*The Ten Point crossbow is also a great choice...*

A pic to shed some light....


Kind Regards

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## silent_arrow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys

Im a bowhunter from Switzerland and hunted a couple of time in Namibia. 
I have a question about crossbowhunting in Africa. I think in NAM its not allowed, is that right? But can i hunt in SA with Crossbows? Are there any restrictions in crossbowhunting?
Thank you for your informations!

Greets
Oli


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Oli,

here the rules of bowhunting in S.A. from PHASA
There is not one word about hunting with a crossbow, but maybe the crossbow is in a grey zone:embara:
But maybe you PH or a PH here can help.

*Bow/Black Powder/Handgun Hunting
Any of these three methods are legal in at least one of South Africa’s provinces, although restrictions may be imposed on the species of animal to be hunted and the standard of the equipment.*
*Bowhunting in South Africa

The African Chapter of IBO( International Bowhunting Organization), the ABO (African Bowhunter Organisation), www.abo.org.za , was established in 2005 by a group of dedicated archers, with the mutual desire to see that 3-D Archery , in all its forms, expand and flourish to serve as an education tool for wild life conservation and ethical hunting practices.

Their vision is:
- for developing an interest in archery by starting and investing in the “National Archery in Schools" Program” for South Africa as well as developing archery skills under the previously disadvantage communities in order for archery to be enjoyed by the next generation.

- To adhere to the Ideal of “Unification of Bowhunters” and to promote and encourage the sport of Ethical Bowhunting and 3-D Archery.

- To educate, establish and maintain the highest level of competitive archery as set out in the Original Charter of the IBO.

Minimum recommendations for COMPOUND BOWS:
Draw Weight Arrow Weight
Small game 40 lb 400 grain
Medium game 70 lb 550 grain
Buffalo, Elephant, 80 lb 700 grain
Rhino, Hippo

Classic Bow Hunting Safaris into Africa have become increasingly popular amongst discerning archers with a variety of species on offer.

The Professional Hunter are highly qualified, experienced and technically competent with the advice they offer for tough African game, hunting methods, equipment limitations that have been tested and proven in the field, as well as legislation introduced by the Government ensures the ethics of the sport is upheld.

Today, if you book with a reputable outfitter, hunters need no qualms about finding themselves in an “experimental situation”, especially on dangerous game hunts.

South Africa is proud that it has carefully selected exclusive areas to ensure maximum success and quality of trophies in their hunts.

Strict zoning policies and area usage ensure rifle hunting is excluded preference to the Bow Hunting option.

A combination of the above factors and the expertise of renowned Professional Hunters will ensure the Bow Hunter an unforgettable Safari of a lifetime. 

Hunting Methods

Bow hunts are usually conducted in the ways depending on your specific situation and species hunted:

1. Blinds

The majority of successful bags are made from permanently constructed blinds. These are situated approximately 20 yards from waterholes and salt licks. Some blinds are elevated from the ground, and others are ground blinds, depending on the terrain, sun and wind direction. These blinds are spacious and have roofs overhead. Shooting ports are adjustable to suit both standing and sitting archers. Animals bagging regularly through this method are Kudu, Impala, Blue Wildebeest, Zebra, Eland, Gemsbok, Red Hartebeest, Warthog and Baboon. 

2. Stalking 

This method is used for the “more difficult” species or those that do not frequent the waterholes. Some concessions offer the ideal terrain for this method. The undulating hills, deep gullies and water streams with thick vegetation all make it possible to get within bow range during the months of April, May and June. After these months the fall starts and sufficient cover becomes scarce. Species bagged by this method are Bushbuck, Nyala, Duiker, Klipspringer, Mountain Reedbuck and the species listed under “Blinds”.

3. Opportunity 

This includes a variety of hunting methods. The most commonly used is locating animals whilst cruising in a 4x4 vehicle. A large area can be covered using the method without losing valuable time walking through dead terrain. Once game has been sighted the stalk is planned and the vehicle drives off leaving the hunter and his guide in a suitable position. Often the opportunity arises whereby the hunter is dropped behind cover or downwind and the game is moved towards him by the trackers. This can be very exciting and rewarding, but needs a lot of patience and time. Any species available in an area can be bagged using this method. A hunter can also select an active game trail used by a specific trophy and erecting a tree stand or temporary blind.

Dangerous Game 

Each Province has different regulations regarding dangerous game bow hunting. Do not hesitate to ask your Outfitter to supply you with the latest regulations before confirming a hunt.

The number of bow hunters entering South Africa is rapidly increasing, and more and more outfitters are catering to their specific requirements. Bow hunting in most provinces is done under special permit which will be arranged in advance by your hunting outfitter. There may be restrictions imposed on species of animal that can be bow hunted and on the standard of equipment required.

Plains Game 

Compound, longbows and re-curve bows can be used on Plains game. Although no regulation regarding draw weight exists it is recommended to use bows of 60# and higher.

Traditional archers should advise the length of their longbows to enable any adjustments to existing blinds to be made prior to the safari. Three or four bladed broad heads of the thunderhead type are recommended.

Ensure a good supply of Judo points and piano wire is included in your equipment where bird shooting is allowed.*


----------

